# Boy or Girl 'signs'



## lily24

Ok, so people keep telling me 'im all round the back' meaning im getting quite broad all over not just at the front.. apparantly thats a sign of a boy?

Anyone heard anymore silly 'signs' of the sex of baby..??


----------



## BeckyBoo

Loads hun. 

Up high is a girl (usually is right!!)
Higher the heart beat, its a girl
Eating sweet things, it's a girl

try this quiz, quite fun:

https://www.childbirth.org/articles/boyorgirl.html

I got 80% girl on quiz before I had my scan, and it is!!


----------



## jocatolo

i was the same as you for all my pregnancies and i had 4 boys, it might be an old wives tale but it certainly proved right for me! lol good luck x


----------



## Ema

That quiz says im only 30% chance of having a boy lol and thats what im having maybe he'll be gay lol. xxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

:rofl::rofl: Ema.


----------



## tinytoes

i thought that the broader you were it was more likely to be a girl? All bump = boy?

Low bump = boy, high= girl?

i crave sweet things and fruit and i'm having a boy.


----------



## Ema

tinytoes said:


> i thought that the broader you were it was more likely to be a girl? All bump = boy?
> 
> Low bump = boy, high= girl?
> 
> i crave sweet things and fruit and i'm having a boy.

See i thought that cause im all bump and im having a boy and i crave fruit alot and sweets esp Haribo Cola bottles lol. xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

That test thing was good! But not very accurate! It says i have a 52% chance of having a boy and a 47% chance of having a girl (=99%??) and im having a little girl, even though everyone i know was convinced it was a boy!

Dont believe the old wives tales! go with your instinct! Saying that, mine was wrong....

xx


----------



## Jem

I widened when pregnant with my daughter so was all round I say and 2 friends that had boys were all up front but then another friend carried just like me and had a boy??? I don't think you can really say from bumps as we all carry different.


----------



## Jem

Hmm mine says after doing that quiz that it's 60% girl and 40% boy so we'll see!


----------



## marley2580

Apparently if your bum grows initially you're having a girl while if your boobs grow you're having a boy. This held true for me and my sister.


----------



## Jules

I'm having a girl and i'm all out front, big round bump, although i have put some weight on my backside and legs. The sonographer said he as 110% positive she as a girl, hope so as i have spent a fortune on dresses lol

The test was wrong for me said 65% boy.

The boob thing marley mentioned works for me though, i have only gone up one cup size... and my ass has definately got bigger


----------



## brownhairedmom

I must be having a girl because I've noticed the last couple of days that I am SO wide across my hips and butt now.


----------



## cinderella08

The test said I have 45% chance it's a boy, and 54% change it's a girl. 

Hubby has a gut feeling it's girl. I don't want to try to guess because I don't want to get my heart set on anything!! We will be thrilled with either though!! My mom says it's twin boys!


----------



## Ratty

this is the first test that I've done that has got it wrong! Says I have a 56% chance of a girl, but he is definitely a boy. 

I've had a lot of people say I'm having a boy because I'm carrying small. I'm actually quite impressed, everyone who has tried guessing based on my belly has got it right for whatever reason!


----------

